# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  1С:Салон Красоты

## kodar-msk

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Салон красоты"
Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Салон красоты" - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
*

----------

ms.ksenya.vi (18.05.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Салон красоты", релиз 2.0.13.3 от 05.03.2014*

Установка, с демо, отученная (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

dmitry-81 (05.12.2015), EdZa (16.06.2016), fenka_37 (06.08.2019), leer666 (17.01.2016), lvvl (28.04.2016), Maxfill (02.08.2019), pkp75 (10.06.2015)

----------


## volgogradskiy

Помогите понять как установить и отУчить от жадности,что я туплю)! Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Салон красоты", релиз 2.0.19.4 от 22.10.2015*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Dshihan_Gir (29.02.2016), Makhotin (29.02.2016), MDV72 (02.03.2016), viktorsky (18.03.2016)

----------


## Makhotin

Может не в тему пишу, а руководство пользователя никто не встречал по этой конфигурации ?

----------


## Dshihan_Gir

Добрый День,

Тоже ищу руководство пользования, в графике работы сотрудников возникает ошибка "Запись Не Верна! Не выбрана структурная единица"
Кто знает как исправить подскажите,
Премного благодарен!

---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 16:25 ----------

Добрый День,

Тоже ищу руководство пользования, в графике работы сотрудников возникает ошибка "Запись Не Верна! Не выбрана структурная единица"
Кто знает как исправить подскажите,
Премного благодарен!

----------


## viktorsky

> Добрый День,
> 
> Тоже ищу руководство пользования, в графике работы сотрудников возникает ошибка "Запись Не Верна! Не выбрана структурная единица"
> Кто знает как исправить подскажите,
> Премного благодарен!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16:25 ---------- Previous post was at 16:25 ----------
> 
> Добрый День,
> ...


Присоединяюсь к вопросу!

----------


## Sharik987

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу!


 И я тоже!!!

---------- Post added at 20:22 ---------- Previous post was at 20:21 ----------




> Может не в тему пишу, а руководство пользователя никто не встречал по этой конфигурации ?


Она в самой конфигурации есть.

---------- Post added at 20:24 ---------- Previous post was at 20:22 ----------




> Помогите понять как установить и отУчить от жадности,что я туплю)! Пожалуйста!!!


Скачиваете, ставите, и она отученая. Просто глюченая, хеликс нормальное не чего сделать не могут, судя по ломаной версии, а может это только в ломаной проявляется.

----------


## Саша2

Отученная, это значит без ключа работает, т.е. установил и вперед?

----------


## Sharik987

отученная = леченая = вылеченная = взломанная = крякнутая

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ХЕЛИКС: Салон красоты", релиз 2.0.20.3 от 26.01.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

blog415 (14.12.2016), BushHenry (29.10.2016), CReePiNG (03.08.2019), infermos (13.07.2020), Jesslina (10.07.2016), liksoft (06.03.2017), morozoff.m4x (05.06.2019), Night Trap (18.07.2016), Proffessorkkk (17.09.2020), shivo (07.10.2019), Tokio78 (21.08.2019), Шахерезада (19.07.2016)

----------


## EdZa

Столкнулся у клиентов.
При переходе на win10 перестал работать салон.
Тех поддержка Хеликса обновила СЛК сервер, Салон стал запускаться.
НО, как выяснилось чуть позже смена не открывается (ошибка в модуле защиты) и подозреваю в других местах вылезут проблемы.
Подозреваю предложат обновить Салон до последней версии. Сейчас версия от 2012 года.

ВОПРОС.
Можно выгрузить данные из Салона 2012 года и загрузить в эту сборку ?
Реально выложенный Салон работает в деле ? Я имею ввиду НЕ единичный запуск.
Спасибо.
P/S/ виноват WIN10 )

----------


## Aksan

Может кто поделиться последними обновлениями на Салон красоты? можно и не последними)

----------


## Ukei

> Может кто поделиться последними обновлениями на Салон красоты? можно и не последними)


 - У меня в подписи, ссылка на отраслевые решения, там есть весь архив обновлений.

----------

A1an (23.01.2021), Aksan (26.04.2017), pomatsuev (23.07.2018)

----------


## alex_phantom

> - У меня в подписи, ссылка на отраслевые решения, там есть весь архив обновлений.


А можно выложить отдельно инструкцию пользователя которая в поставке идёт.

По финтесу и автомойке распаковываются в каталог \tmplts, а в салоне нет.

----------


## XAH_COЛO

Доброго времени суток! Когда ожидается keyless обновка Салона старше 2.0.27.1? 
Уже давно жду, что то вроде как пилили...

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток! Когда ожидается keyless обновка Салона старше 2.0.27.1? 
> Уже давно жду, что то вроде как пилили...


 - Как ни жаль, но я бы особо не надеялся.

----------


## XAH_COЛO

> - Как ни жаль, но я бы особо не надеялся.


Не подскажите с чем связано? И каким макаром теперь в принципе такую БД обновить?

----------


## Ukei

> Не подскажите с чем связано? И каким макаром теперь в принципе такую БД обновить?


 - Связано с отсутсвием желания программеров. Как обновлять? Выучить внутр. язык 1С и ломать самостоятельно, либо искать того, что согласится это делать для Вас. На удачу, текущую версию Салона скоро выложу уже отученную.

----------

odvolk (19.11.2018), XAH_COЛO (13.06.2018)

----------


## Kokoko

> - Связано с отсутсвием желания программеров. Как обновлять? Выучить внутр. язык 1С и ломать самостоятельно, либо искать того, что согласится это делать для Вас. На удачу, текущую версию Салона скоро выложу уже отученную.


Выложите, плиз...

----------


## odvolk

> - Связано с отсутсвием желания программеров. Как обновлять? Выучить внутр. язык 1С и ломать самостоятельно, либо искать того, что согласится это делать для Вас. На удачу, текущую версию Салона скоро выложу уже отученную.


Буду очень признателен, если скоро будет обновленная версия ;)

----------


## dikii

Если кому нужен вылеченный свежий дистрибутив пишите.

----------

RNNovozhenin (21.05.2020), sergey1906 (07.04.2019), vmnetwork2 (11.12.2019)

----------


## Ukei

- ВСЕ ЗАПРОСЫ ТИПА "И МНЕ ТОЖЕ" - в личку!

----------


## Ukei

> Если кому нужен вылеченный свежий дистрибутив пишите.


 - Выкладывайте сюда, так будет проще для всех.

----------


## vmnetwork2

А можете мне направить?

----------


## serega_0911

Доброго есть отученная конфа 
1С:Салон красоты, редакция 2.0 (2.0.35.1) ?

----------


## RNNovozhenin

> Если кому нужен вылеченный свежий дистрибутив пишите.


Актуально, только вылеченный

----------


## proha82

Добрый день. Очень нужен. Спасибо

----------


## exca1ibur

Добрый день!
Если есть у кого, поделитесь ссылочкой плз.

----------


## LeoZ84

Добрый день! Буду признателен если поделитесь. Спасибо.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Если кому нужен вылеченный свежий дистрибутив пишите.


Нет, ну вы с просьбами *серьёзно*, народ? Товарисч заработать хочет?!

----------


## Nicronom

Что с версией 3.0? Есть у кого?

----------

